# Puppy Weight?



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I have NEVER owned a puppy, puppy. I got Max when he was 7 months old. Ollie was only 6 weeks old. My vet was concerned that he was gaining weight slowly. I am a generous MOM, I leave dry food out all the time, sparingly on the treats, and Wellness Puppy in the Morning and Evening (Small Servings). At 7 weeks he was 1 lb.4 ounces. At 12 weeks he was 1lb 9 ounces. At 14 weeks now (growth spurt!) He is 2 lbs 4 ounces. Is this about right? My vet says that he could be around 5 pounds. I really would like for him to be larger, but he seems to be small boned. Is it too young to tell? He can wear an XXS sweater. He is nothing but fur now. He's seems very healthy, playful, but my family is concerned that I'm not feeding him enough?! Please help me, they don't know and I don't know. 

I feel that he has grown quite a bit, but he is still very small. Is it too young to tell?

I didn't see his parents, he came from TN. This is a familiy owned business and the sister raises them in TN and I bought him in Atlanta. The breeder told me straight out that he couldn't tell me how big that he would be. Genetics are tricky. He could be tiny or a bit larger, he made not promises either way. That was OK with me, but I was hoping that he would be a little bigger. He is about 7 inches long from neck to tail (including his tail).

CM


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Appropriate weight has to be judged based on the dog themself and their build. You want to be able to feel the ribs without them being prominent. Puppies usually have a little bit of a belly. The spine should not be prominent. If your vet feels his weight is appropriate for his frame, then I would not worry. There is no one, proper weight at any age.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

He sounds perfectly normal to me. It also sounds like he will be between 4-6 pounds full grown (the maltese standard) unless he forgets to stop growing which is always a possibility. It took my little girl to 22 weeks old to hit the 3 pound mark and I was so happy when she finally did. I am sure you allready know this but a maltese at 6 weeks old is way too early.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

His weight is fine for 14 weeks. He could get another growth spurt and get bigger. 5 lbs is a nice size to be for a Maltese. It sounds like you are doing everything right. :biggrin: 

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sounds about right, weight wise!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley is will is now 14 weeks...and he weighs a whopping 6.2 pounds! I think I am going to have a monster on my hands as the vet says he is quite large for his age. So, I would image that your baby will be on the smaller side. But, I'm no expert...Bentley is my first one.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Bentley is will is now 14 weeks...and he weighs a whopping 6.2 pounds! I think I am going to have a monster on my hands as the vet says he is quite large for his age. So, I would image that your baby will be on the smaller side. But, I'm no expert...Bentley is my first one.[/B]



Oh! Bentley is a Pearl! He's just beautiful. I almost named Ollie "Bentley", it was a tough decision!

My Mother-in-law is an over feeder, too! She thinks that the more yummies that you give them, the better Mom that you are. But she has had to have dogs put down with hip displasia and other health problens due to overfeeding.

Marj gave me great advise on Max, he was a porkchop. To give them frozen green beans! Who would have thought??! :aktion033: 

I can feel Ollie's ribs very well, but not his spine. The vet just thinks that he may be on the small side, I just don't want him to go without the nutrients that he needs to be healthy. 

Max and Ollie are my first furbabies (for that matter, my first dogs ever). I want to be a good mommy to Ollie. Max met an untimely end.  Maybe I'm being overprotective of Ollie for that reason. This board is the bomb!! I've learned sooo much. Thank you all! CM


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh! Bentley is a Pearl! He's just beautiful. I almost named Ollie "Bentley", it was a tough decision!

My Mother-in-law is an over feeder, too! She thinks that the more yummies that you give them, the better Mom that you are. But she has had to have dogs put down with hip displasia and other health problens due to overfeeding.

Marj gave me great advise on Max, he was a porkchop. To give them frozen green beans! Who would have thought??! :aktion033: 

I can feel Ollie's ribs very well, but not his spine. The vet just thinks that he may be on the small side, I just don't want him to go without the nutrients that he needs to be healthy. 

Max and Ollie are my first furbabies (for that matter, my first dogs ever). I want to be a good mommy to Ollie. Max met an untimely end.  Maybe I'm being overprotective of Ollie for that reason. This board is the bomb!! I've learned sooo much. Thank you all! CM
[/QUOTE]

I will have to try the frozen green beans. Maybe this will be a healthier treat. He is quite the little porker...he eats anything and everything!!! And then he begs for more! He is not picky at all, so I'm sure he would gobble green beans right up. Thanks for the tip! 

By the way, Your little Ollie is precious as well. He has the sweetest face! Good luck to you and your pup! May you have many long years of happiness together!


----------



## fashionista (Feb 4, 2008)

> I have NEVER owned a puppy, puppy. I got Max when he was 7 months old. Ollie was only 6 weeks old. My vet was concerned that he was gaining weight slowly. I am a generous MOM, I leave dry food out all the time, sparingly on the treats, and Wellness Puppy in the Morning and Evening (Small Servings). At 7 weeks he was 1 lb.4 ounces. At 12 weeks he was 1lb 9 ounces. At 14 weeks now (growth spurt!) He is 2 lbs 4 ounces. Is this about right? My vet says that he could be around 5 pounds. I really would like for him to be larger, but he seems to be small boned. Is it too young to tell? He can wear an XXS sweater. He is nothing but fur now. He's seems very healthy, playful, but my family is concerned that I'm not feeding him enough?! Please help me, they don't know and I don't know.
> 
> I feel that he has grown quite a bit, but he is still very small. Is it too young to tell?
> 
> ...


My little one is sixteen weeks old and is under 2 pounds, closer to a pound and a half actually. Our vet says she's just fine, just small.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Today was Ollie's 15 week vet appointment and last set of vaccs. He seems to be doing well physically, but he has taken a major growth spurt. Evidently, my scale was wrong. It was showing that he was still less than 3 lbs. The vet says that he is 3lbs 7 ounces! WOW! Did he take off or what? He still looks thin to me? But his overall size has increased. He's a larger dog than he was 4 weeks ago. :w00t: Everyone who holds him says he feels like he's around 2-1/2 lbs. To me too. But she has, I'm sure, an accurate scale to weigh him on. He still seems so small.

I am happy to see him thriving. He doesn't want very much dog food, so I started cooking him chicken, rice and veggies ground together. He likes that just fine. He's so funny and so cute. On his last checkup, the vet said that she wasn't sure that he would make it to 5 lbs. Today, she is thinking more in the 6 lb range. Is it still too early to tell? At 12 weeks he was 1lbs 9ounces, if that means anything.

CM


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi All! My Gracie is one day older than Mr. Bentley (or is a day younger? I can't remember.) And, it sounds like they may be around the same size. We were due to go the vet today, but it is pouring today, so we'll go in the morning. However, about 4 weeks ago she was 4 lbs. 5 oz., so I am really curious as to what she'll weigh tomorrow. I'm like others ... I really don't care what her size is, as long as she is healthy and happy. Her mom, I was told, weighed 7 pounds, and her daddy weighed 6 pounds. They are just the most absolutely adorable breed ever! Anyway, I'll try to remember to post her weight after we get back from the vet tomorrow. Blessings to all! :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My Madison had her 15-week-old check-up last week. She weighed in at 2.2 pounds. Our vet said she looks great. My grandpuppy, Memphis, is 17 months and a little under 4 pounds. I guess we like 'em little!

Memphis and Madison - telling secrets!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some of the lines grow so much more slowly these days it is
difficult to say the weight outcome. Cosy was 2.65 lbs at 5 months
and is now 2 yrs + and weighs close to 4 lbs. It took a long time
getting there...even after a year of age. I will say it also depends
on bone size as well. Some maltese have thicker, heavier bones and 
weigh more for their size while others have more fragile bones 
and weigh less but are larger in size. 
Your pup sounds like he may be 5 lbs IF he keeps growing through 
the first year or so.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Some of the lines grow so much more slowly these days it is
> difficult to say the weight outcome. Cosy was 2.65 lbs at 5 months
> and is now 2 yrs + and weighs close to 4 lbs. It took a long time
> getting there...even after a year of age. I will say it also depends
> ...



Nothing to do with the Subject, but Cosy has the cutest little face!!!! I could just eat her up!!! :wub: 

CM


----------

